#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Help my dad is using mind tricks on me.

## blackmagik2011

My stupid dad somehow knows how to get inside my body he coughs and his mind body exits his body and goes inside mine and he tortures me with it and forces me to worship jesus he also talks to me through his mind saying stuff like i want you dead PS: he says he hates all of you and wants you all dead. How he got ahold of these powers idk its almost like black magic mind controll and he wont stop he controls me and its terrible how do i stop somebody from puting their mind body inside mine.

----------


## Jackal

Oh So sorry Mrs.Peel!
The asylum had another break out, you should really keep Frater OM in check when you come to visit! He keeps encouraging inmates to escape

This forum is for serious practitioners, anyone who is not serious will face my savage puppy jaws of death! (I rented the death from Darius...Well I say rent, more "borrowed")

----------


## Light

You need to go and see someone and get help. At times religious abuse in families can cause long term trauma, that lingers well into mature age. At times these patients are sadly the hardest to help, as they are the most confused and torn.
So the sooner you get help, the better.

----------


## blackmagik2011

Yeah i am sick and tired of this i am getting better but he keeps screwing it up i am into the ocult (satanism) i am not evil i just want to worship the devil peacefully and my dad keeps messing me up.

----------


## blackmagik2011

My dad and my mom are both demon hunters but refuse to spit it out i want to get into the occult but they keep forcing me to stop with their abusive mind tricks and it hurts could any of you keep them off my back? PS: Any negativity comes from them ignore it and get them.

----------


## blackmagik2011

I KNOW this is completely fucked and my whole family and church is abusing me to after this i am never going to church again and where can i find help? maybe from a psychic. Could somebody please tell me why my parents and family are doing this. a spirit one time told me that i am kidnapped and i have to find my real family is that all true PS: INGORE MY PARENTS.

----------


## holland1097

just stab em, and move to mexico and start a new life, the end  :Smile:

----------


## Jackal

There's no hope, he's a lost case!

How to deal with them? There not real, its not happening so stop imaginging it and being over dramatic

----------


## blackmagik2011

This seems to be some kind of test or message involving my parents that or maybe i made a big demon angry.

----------


## Ryan

Dude, it will all be ok. just do as everyone has said, get help. 
If not for anyone, then just for yourself.

----------


## Darius

> Oh So sorry Mrs.Peel!
> The asylum had another break out, you should really keep Frater OM in check when you come to visit! He keeps encouraging inmates to escape
> 
> This forum is for serious practitioners, anyone who is not serious will face my savage puppy jaws of death! (I rented the death from Darius...Well I say rent, more "borrowed")


You're behind on your rent, Jackal. Don't make me send ghost to collect hehe

----------


## Iza

> You're behind on your rent, Jackal. Don't make me send ghost to collect hehe


I want my share.

----------


## Spectrum

> My stupid dad somehow knows how to get inside my body he coughs and his mind body exits his body and goes inside mine and he tortures me with it and forces me to worship jesus he also talks to me through his mind saying stuff like i want you dead PS: he says he hates all of you and wants you all dead. How he got ahold of these powers idk its almost like black magic mind controll and he wont stop he controls me and its terrible how do i stop somebody from puting their mind body inside mine.


This is what I don't like about big occult forums, attracts too many crazy people.

come on, he didn't even have the decency to come up with a good story that some other roleplayers and liar does.

----------


## Jackal

...You just called him Scrotum....Hahahaha I'm gonna call him that from now on....Hey scrotum!!!!

Oh crap, Darius!!! RUN AWAY!!!!!

----------


## Belasko

Fucking what the hell? Mrs. Peel, I'm shocked.

----------


## Spectrum

Mrs. Peel, now I don't have an answer for that hahaha.

----------


## blackmagik2011

I swear to fucking jesus christ people this was happening he would cough and i will feel him enter my ear and come out the other is probably because hes a big mouth like the rest of my fucking stupid family.

----------


## Jackal

Okay then, your serious....
Try not smoking Pot and sniffing Lines, I run an asylum and your welcome there too.
We have medication and staff who can help, if you don't go here, try finding a similar place.

Why worship the devil anyways?

----------


## blackmagik2011

Because he saved me allot and does it every time i am not evil ether nether is satan.Yeah i will get help from fellow magik practitioners.

----------


## Sweet

I seriously just died of laughter.

----------


## Dracos Nightwolf

Please seek professional help... And I don't mean looking for someone who says that they can cast a spell to make the problem go away.

And I personally wouldn't trust anyone that would offer to train you in the occult with you being as you are now... And I say that for your safety.

----------


## alyssa

Yeah, I think the proffesional help will not do it, most of the time it will just feed the ego and that one ego cannot be satisfied from what I've read of the OP so far.

----------


## Dajai

> Please seek professional help... And I don't mean looking for someone who says that they can cast a spell to make the problem go away.
> 
> And I personally wouldn't trust anyone that would offer to train you in the occult with you being as you are now... And I say that for your safety.


Absolutely. I certainly wouldn't trust an offer from someone who approaches - that's strange enough to start with but if an individual cannot see there is something psychologically wrong here, then they have little next to no occult skill - or they are equally delusional.

I should probably stress to the OP that it is not wrong to feel this way but there are other ways to feel and the occult will not contain any answers that will help you.

----------


## Strangef8

I'd like to hope the op isn't a troll, and in the event that isn't the case... I'll advise that you take Ms. peel's suggestion and seek help. I understand that there can be multiple layers to abuse. It seems though that some of it may be in your head. I only say this because playing with another persons will is generally frowned upon magically. Especially if they're "demon hunters" or demonoligists. People as a whole are a weird sort of collective. For every Ed warren you get a hand full of zealots.

----------

